# Rabies vaccination



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah got her rabies shot today. I was wanting to wait until she is a year old and weighed a little more. But, since she will be starting conformation and obedience training here soon, they required it before she could start. So I guess there was no way around it.

She looked great and weighs 3.5 lbs now. So she is getting bigger! I am hoping she does gain at least another 1-1.5 lbs. Is there an age where they go through a growth spurt? I thought typically a small breed dog will be done growing about 9-10 months?

The Dr did recommend a canine influenza vaccine, especailly if she would be around a lot of other dogs, like at show. But, I opted out at this time.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I forget, how old is she now?

I got Bisou at 7 months and she weighed 3.7 lbs..she gained another pound by the time she was one..and at 1.5 years she weighs between 4.6- 4.8 lbs.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

I am glad you opted out of the flu vaccine. You should never let the vet give any other vaccine at the same time as the Rabies vaccine. The flu vaccine is a lot like the people flu vaccine in that there are so many strains and they keep mutating. It makes you wonder if it would be that effective or just putting more foreign substances into her small body. If you get a chance log onto www.oldcountryvet.com and check out his website. I found it very interesting


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Interesting. I was wondering too why animals have to be vaccinated every year and we don't.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> Interesting. I was wondering too why animals have to be vaccinated every year and we don't.


The fact that we don't get vaccinated every year is very telling. We don't get vaccinated every year because we don't need be. Neither do our dogs. 

I'm a big fan of titer testing if you if can. And only re-vaccinating if necessary.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> Interesting. I was wondering too why animals have to be vaccinated every year and we don't.


I asked my vet that very question and he said because adult vaccines last much longer and the vaccines dogs get only last for one year.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

wooflife said:


> The fact that we don't get vaccinated every year is very telling. We don't get vaccinated every year because we don't need be. Neither do our dogs.
> 
> I'm a big fan of titer testing if you if can. And only re-vaccinating if necessary.


Me too!!! Esp since they give the same amount no matter the size of the dog. How expensive is titer testing and would it hold up if a jurisdiction asked to see proof of rabies?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a very informative video


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Cost of titers for Canine Parvo/Distemper were $89.00 per dog with Dr. Becker I've never had them done anywhere else. 

We aren't due for Rabies till next year so we didn't titer for it. 

I personally doubt that my dogs and cat need anymore vaccinations for life but we have to titer for it. Legally I think you would have to jump through more hoops if your dog bit someone but I'm not sure. 

If your dog is in public very often with strangers and could bite out of fear - it might be wise to go for the 3 year rabies for the dog's legal protection.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just had Toby titer tested (Distemper and Parvo) back in early May and it cost $76.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

wooflife said:


> The fact that we don't get vaccinated every year is very telling. We don't get vaccinated every year because we don't need be. Neither do our dogs.
> 
> I'm a big fan of titer testing if you if can. And only re-vaccinating if necessary.


 Here is something interesting that we found and of course it is like a lot of things concening vaccine issues. It seems no one want to take a firm stand and just say no. 


** Testing an animal's titer (level of antibodies in the blood stream) in 
place of annual vaccinations is the new rage.* It is done to supposedly 
determine if the animal is protected. It is in my opinion a monetary replacement 
for loss of vaccination revenue due to decreased frequency of vaccinations. 
When did your doctor ever suggest drawing blood to check your titer for a 
vaccination you might have received decades ago??? They may draw blood, 
but not for that. It's never routinely done for two-legged animals -- why is it 
pushed for four-legged?? The AVMA says that in theory it has merit, but in 
actuality it is NOT an accurate indication of an animal's degree of immunity. 
Animals with no discernible titer can still have ample protection because this 
test totally disregards cellular immunity, which is much longer lasting and very 
difficult to measure. This is basically another unjustified/make work procedure.
Check http://critteradvocacy.org again


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Ed - Again, you've posted great info.

I had actually considered this and when it comes down to it - If I'm going to have to spend my money on something. I'd rather spend it on a blood test and be closer to not over vaccinating than spend it on over vaccinating. 

Truth is, titer or not, after the first two years of life they probably never need to be vaccinated again but while they consider that ok for humans they don't for dogs.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

wooflife said:


> Ed - Again, you've posted great info.
> 
> I had actually considered this and when it comes down to it - If I'm going to have to spend my money on something. I'd rather spend it on a blood test and be closer to not over vaccinating than spend it on over vaccinating.
> 
> Truth is, titer or not, after the first two years of life they probably never need to be vaccinated again but while they consider that ok for humans they don't for dogs.


 Well this is a subject that debate will be going on for a long time that is for sure. From our personal experience of having Maltese over twenty years I will have to say we have not experienced having the illnesses that I read and hear about. Maybe it is luck, but we do believe that it has a lot to do with diet and fewer vaccines.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Pure Paws said:


> Well this is a subject that debate will be going on for a long time that is for sure. From our personal experience of having Maltese over twenty years I will have to say we have not experienced having the illnesses that I read and hear about. Maybe it is luck, but we do believe that it has a lot to do with diet and fewer vaccines.


I agree I think the best thing you can do for your dog is feed them a good healthy diet and keep their immune system strong. Everyone I've talked to who has done this has had dogs that lived long healthy lives.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was going to start a different thread for this but hopefully someone may have a n answer for me. Vanilla was born November 2008. She had her first rabies vaccine March 2009. She is now due again. I asked my vet if she will get the 3 year rabbies vaccine and he said she will get the one year again because she needs to have the one-year twice and after that she can then have the 3 -year from then on. Does that make any sense?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Not to me, because the vaccine is the same it just has a different label. Question the vet and see what he says he might have a really good reason.

I took my MIL's dog in for a rabbies shot (he's about 5 years old) and they gave him the 1 year with out asking me I got angry that they didn't ask me. The vet said it was probably better that he have the one year this time since he didn't have a vaccine last year. I told her that I knew a 1 year and 3 year were the same with a different label and all she could say was - "If you call the company they won't say that." For me that was not a good answer and not a good reason not to give the three year.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> I was going to start a different thread for this but hopefully someone may have a n answer for me. Vanilla was born November 2008. She had her first rabies vaccine March 2009. She is now due again. I asked my vet if she will get the 3 year rabbies vaccine and he said she will get the one year again because she needs to have the one-year twice and after that she can then have the 3 -year from then on. Does that make any sense?


No, it makes NO sense whatsoever, but that is what they are told, so they follow what they are told by the manufacturers. 

I believe the Rabies Challenge Study is on its way to toward recommending at most, every 7 years. 

IMO, I think pharmaceutical companies are extremely deceptive profiteers, and that one rabies vaccine is probably enough for a lifetime, but since no studies were done that I am aware of (who would fund them?) they can claim anything they want and get away with it. Sadly, most vets just go along with them. They never make the connection between rabies vaccinations and possible long term issues, both medical and behavioral. It's an ugly mess, with the government involved as well. :angry:

JMO. JMO. JMO.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

wooflife said:


> Not to me, because the vaccine is the same it just has a different label. Question the vet and see what he says he might have a really good reason.
> 
> I took my MIL's dog in for a rabbies shot (he's about 5 years old) and they gave him the 1 year with out asking me I got angry that they didn't ask me. The vet said it was probably better that he have the one year this time since he didn't have a vaccine last year. I told her that I knew a 1 year and 3 year were the same with a different label and all she could say was - "If you call the company they won't say that." For me that was not a good answer and not a good reason not to give the three year.


If this is indeed true, the 1 year and 3 year being the same vacine just with a different label..... these companies are disgusting and manipulating dog owners. Makes me so angry. I space the yearly vaccine (DPP) and the rabbies by 2 weeks apart. I pre-pay a s well. Well my vet already had the rabies certificate and tag all prepared for me for 2 weeks from now....and it was for the 1 year vaccine. Well when I go to get it I am still going to ask why why why can she not have the 3 year instead?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> If this is indeed true, the 1 year and 3 year being the same vacine just with a different label..... these companies are disgusting and manipulating dog owners. Makes me so angry. I space the yearly vaccine (DPP) and the rabbies by 2 weeks apart. I pre-pay a s well. Well my vet already had the rabies certificate and tag all prepared for me for 2 weeks from now....and it was for the 1 year vaccine. Well when I go to get it I am still going to ask why why why can she not have the 3 year instead?



Good luck with that. Let us know what happens. 

Too bad we can't all have Dr. Becker as our vet. 

Nikki still has a lump on her neck at a rabies injection site after two years. No, it's not cancer, thank goodness, but I don't like it one bit. The thought of injecting these tiny dogs with the same amount of a killed rabies virus as a Mastiff gets is just sickening to me.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

poochie2 said:


> If this is indeed true, the 1 year and 3 year being the same vacine just with a different label..... these companies are disgusting and manipulating dog owners. Makes me so angry. I space the yearly vaccine (DPP) and the rabbies by 2 weeks apart. I pre-pay a s well. Well my vet already had the rabies certificate and tag all prepared for me for 2 weeks from now....and it was for the 1 year vaccine. Well when I go to get it I am still going to ask why why why can she not have the 3 year instead?


 
You are in Canada and I'm not sure what the laws are there. I was just looking at how the laws vary from state to state in the U.S. and some specify at 1 year of age you can start using the 3 year vaccine. 

It might be a legal issue in Canda you may have to wait until your dog is 2 years old to the 3 year vaccine. 

Susan - Does your holistic vet give Nikki anything to detox after a rabies vaccine? 
My Havanese had a lump like that for three years. 
My cat had one too which we eventually surgically removed. The cat became exempt from vaccination but poor Hemi didn't. He may have to have another vaccine at some point and I hate the idea of it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

wooflife said:


> You are in Canada and I'm not sure what the laws are there. I was just looking at how the laws vary from state to state in the U.S. and some specify at 1 year of age you can start using the 3 year vaccine.
> 
> It might be a legal issue in Canda you may have to wait until your dog is 2 years old to the 3 year vaccine.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I stopped going to the holistic vet last year. She never suggested any vaccine detox, and when I brought up Lyssin, she pooh-poohed it, and she pushed vaccinations on me. She seems to be "holistic" in name only. We had some other issues as well with unnecessary, expensive testing, etc.... I now go to a conventional vet once a year for blood work and prescribed heartworm meds. There is another holistic vet in town, but I haven't needed her services yet. I've heard she is truly holistic, but we'll see.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I have to say in all my life of having cats and dogs. I have NEVER lost any one of them to a disease of anykind. Just my Katie, due to old age (heart failure), who was never vaccinated and honestly none of my pets were ever vaccinated other than the occassional rabies.

Delilah will get the 3 yr rabies next year. I plan on having a full blood panel, etc done at her 1 yr bday. But other than that. I can't think of anything else she will need.
I am definately not doing any canine flu shot!

I also have to say it is beyond ridiculous that the oil and pharmacutical companies run our country! Makes me sick to think about it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

For those of you who have done titer testing in place of booster shots---has anyone had to do the shots again because of low titers? Please advise! Thank you so much!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes I have seen plenty of dogs with low titers some 1 year after the vaccine and other 10 years later. Usually it would be recommended to revaccinate. However, titer values do not necessarily coincide with the immunity the dog has...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

In Arizona rabies is rampant and Rylee has the vaccine every 3 years. I have tittered twice and won't do it again simple because every time she has been tittered she did not need a booster.
People do not get vaccinated because you will need to take the rabies shots.
Not too many people get bitten often enough to have people take a rabies shot.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pure Paws said:


> Here is something interesting that we found and of course it is like a lot of things concening vaccine issues. It seems no one want to take a firm stand and just say no.
> 
> 
> ** Testing an animal's titer (level of antibodies in the blood stream) in *
> ...


 Not entirely correct. Titres are routienly drawn on humans. As a health care worker, if I were to get a new job, a titre for rubella and hepatitis would be mandatory. And if the titre was low or non exsistant, new vaccines would be administered. Just FYI.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Deborah said:


> In Arizona rabies is rampant and Rylee has the vaccine every 3 years. I have tittered twice and won't do it again simple because every time she has been tittered she did not need a booster.
> People do not get vaccinated because you will need to take the rabies shots.
> Not too many people get bitten often enough to have people take a rabies shot.


 Has there been any canine rabies cases reported in the state that you know of?


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Not entirely correct. Titres are routienly drawn on humans. As a health care worker, if I were to get a new job, a titre for rubella and hepatitis would be mandatory. And if the titre was low or non exsistant, new vaccines would be administered. Just FYI.


 Thanks for bringing that to my attention. I have never known anyone that has had it done. Is it something mainly done for health care workers or a certain state requirement?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Pure Paws said:


> Has there been any canine rabies cases reported in the state that you know of?


My understanding is that there has not been a case of rabies in a dog in the united states in over 6 years. I believe the CDC has declared it non-existent. However there are other animals that do get rabies so it exists just not in dogs. 

If anyones has more current information please post.


----------

